# APPLE TV avec SFR wifi public.



## MBP debut' (1 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

J'aurai aimé acheter une apple TV, mais je suis en appartement et je capte juste SFR WIFI PUBLIC et j'aurais aimé savoir si l'apple TV marchais avec ce réseau ou s'il est préférable d'avoir l'apple TV avec une box.


----------



## drs (1 Avril 2012)

non ça ne fonctionnera pas, car il faut s'authentifier sur un SFR Public, ce que l'apple TV ne pourra pas faire.


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Avril 2012)

à condition d'avoir des codes d'acces SFR , oui , il n'y a pas de probleme ,
mais ton debit sera limité &#8230;

edit : ahrrgg
on ne peux pas entrer les codes via l'apple tv ?


----------



## drs (1 Avril 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> à condition d'avoir des codes d'acces SFR , oui , il n'y a pas de probleme ,
> mais ton debit sera limité
> 
> edit : ahrrgg
> on ne peux pas entrer les codes via l'apple tv ?



Que je sache, après l'association au SSID SFR qui est Open, il faut rentrer un user/mdp, et je ne vois pas comment les rentrer dans l'apple TV.


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Avril 2012)

J'ignorais que ce n'etait pas possible depuis l'apple tv :rose:


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

... bien sûr que c'est possible, l'apple tv se connecte au wifi de la même manière que n'importe iPhone ou IPad.. Tu rentres ton mdp, et c'est tout.. :0)


----------

